# Got PR and looking for IT Project Manager Job in SA



## electrichot (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi - Can anyone assist in getting job in Adelaide.. I have been trying hard from overseas Mumbai, India but no luck so far. I was planning to get job in hand before I migrate. Pls guide.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is very rare to get a job when you are not in Australia.


----------



## electrichot (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes I am experiencing the same. But I hope there is scope for IT / ITES jobs in Adelaide. I do not want me coming there and no job in hand. I am worried at the same time kinda scared as well.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The problem you face is that the job opportunity is not that great in Australia at the moment ... lots of applications per job advertised. Employers are less likely to hire someone who is still overseas when they can hire someone who is already in Australia. 

Honestly it probably will take you time to find a job when you arrrive so make sure you bring enough cash to tie you over for awhile.


----------



## electrichot (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok Thanks. I have 190 subclass VISA.. If I don't get job for sometime can I work in other states.. or is it mandate that I need to be in SA as it is state sponsorship.

Also, can you suggest some high IT demanding jobs so that probably I can prepare myself (do some technical courses / cert) before I fly.


----------



## Rajiv Bedse (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi,

"Solutions For Immigrants dot com" is a professional service offered to new immigrants to survive, sustain, and succeed in Australia. 

I am the owner, Certified Professional Coach, and an NLP Practitioner of this service, helping immigrants with securing a job, clearing limiting beliefs, and settling in Australia much quicker than normal. 

My clients have attested on my website that they have had immense success using my proven system - "The Big Shift Blueprint : How to thrive as an immigrant in Australia in 3 simple steps". 

I am currently working with Indian immigrants who are still in India but plan to arrive in Australia soon. 

If you are willing to take immediate inspired action to succeed you may apply for a Strategy Session by Skype on my website. 

Regards,
Rajiv Bedse
Melbourne


----------



## ben.roy (Jan 8, 2015)

the fact that you have had no luck so far is not because you are in India, its because the job market has dried up especially in the IT managerial space. afaik, you will need to travel once to Oz to validate your PR. however i'd say push it as far back as you can or until you have a job offer in hand.

It would be a miracle if you had a job in hand in Oz before going there given these near recession times there. Once in Oz, you would get a job eventually but the question is when..

my .02, If you have a friend or relative, go over and lead a frugal life (<INR 50000 expense per month). Unless you have INR 150000 - INR 250000 per month to finance your stay while you are looking for a job.

As well, when you do get a job, do a pg or part time PG to up your skills. Based on my personal exp its the worst mistake i made of not doing a PG while i was in Oz.


----------



## electrichot (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks your suggestions are valid.. let's see how it goes.. wish PR also came with job offers.. bcos there's been lot of time and money investment to get this..


----------

